# Rib pain so early?



## Silverlilly

Ok, I know that rib pain is a common pregnancy symptom later on, when baby and belly are pressing up against your ribs...but it's started for me already and I'm only 15 weeks! has anyone else had this? It's the front of my ribcage only, mainly when I'm sitting at my desk (esp if I've been slouching a little). Is it possible things are "out of place" already???


----------



## NotNic

I had it early too - around 16 weeks. I used to wake up feeling sore, like I'd had a hardcore session in the gym the day before and the bottom of my ribs in the middle hurt. It's normal to feel pains as everything else is moving up and your ribs are slowly widening to allow everything in (the same way your pelvis opens out). I am carrying a little high though. Maybe you are too - and we just have to do this stretching now? BTW - it eased off by around 18 weeks. I was very achey that fortnight though.


----------



## j3ss

I had rib pain in my first trimester occasionally. Hopefully things are just moving around in there and it won't last the rest of your pregnancy!


----------



## Silverlilly

Thanks! Sounds like this is a normal time to start getting these pains, then...


----------



## sandilion

Mine started at around 16 weeks and i have had the pain daily since then... so yeah everyone is different hun, some get it earlier later and worse than others. I think it depends on the body type. I have a short torso so things are getting squished more. My pain is especially when i am sitting.... it kills me all day long at work.


----------



## Nadialew

I have the pain at the exact same place, and worse at certain position especially slouching, like you mentioned. but I cannot tell if it is not part of my gastric problems, because I have bad reflux and heartburn. It started around 20weeks, and on and off since then. Do you happen to have heartburn too?
Just to add that, my OB said I do not have short torso, and not carrying huge at the moment too. So not sure if it is very squished inside yet.


----------



## alaskagrown

I have this too! Since about 17 or 18 weeks. I get a numbing/tingling sensation under my left rib (same side I always find the baby's heartbeat and always feel her kicks). Tonight I've been having a lot of muscle spasms in that same area too. It's kinda super annoying!! I can usually rub it out though...


----------



## xSin

I got this for the first time today and I am exactly 15 weeks today. It did go away after a while and I took the opportunity to give myself a nice belly rub with some massage oil ...I have an extremely short torso so I imagine its due to things moving around. Anything that hurts I just try to remind myself its another indication that Tadpole is healthy & growing which is exactly what I want him/her to do <3


----------



## Maviyildiz

I have had this too, it peaked around 18 weeks for me. I read in some text book for med students that rib cage starts to make extra room for the lungs to be squished up in there (not the phrase that they used!) way before the lungs are actually pushed up by the baby, so early on in the pregnancy. Totally normal, I think!


----------



## MissPeanut

I am 19+1 i have been having rib pain the past few weeks the last 3 nights i have been woken up by it in agony!! I could cry i literally feel like i have cracked my ribs :( x x


----------



## stellargaze

It's your muscles and ligaments stretching and apparently has less to do with baby at this point and more to do with the womb growing. I also thought it was from my reflux and things, until a few days ago when it got so bad I thought there was something wrong with my organs. I'm only 21 weeks and not even that big yet! Doctor said I have tse tse syndrome (something to be aware of)-- the muscles and fascia are actually pulling off my ribcage and/or getting irritated. I am a slim girl, but do not have a short torso... so guess it can happen to anyone!


----------



## Nadialew

stellargaze said:


> It's your muscles and ligaments stretching and apparently has less to do with baby at this point and more to do with the womb growing. I also thought it was from my reflux and things, until a few days ago when it got so bad I thought there was something wrong with my organs. I'm only 21 weeks and not even that big yet! Doctor said I have tse tse syndrome (something to be aware of)-- the muscles and fascia are actually pulling off my ribcage and/or getting irritated. I am a slim girl, but do not have a short torso... so guess it can happen to anyone!

Thank you. I think I live under the fear of reflux gets worse everyday. At least I am not so worried now.


----------

